

Truth or Consequences (Eric Schmidt) - grellas
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0830/opinions-technology-eric-schmidt-google-on-my-mind.html?boxes=Homepagelighttop

======
cmars232
I agree with Schmidt that our privacy is our own responsibility. That's why I
am switching my search engine to DuckDuckGo and whitelisting JS and cookies in
my browser to the bare minimum.

Thanks Eric!

------
bhiggins
It's interesting when people make arguments like "people need to take personal
responsibility." Politicians who say this tend to be getting paid by groups
that support tobacco companies, gambling, fast food industry, and so on.

Schmidt's argument seems more along the lines of "hey, what we're doing is
actually good for you and society." I don't always understand the thought
process behind this type of argument. Do they really believe it, or do they
just think they can fool us?

------
Ardit20
I am slightly confused. What is he saying? The compromise was wrong? Is it a
sort of apology without being an apology? Or is he talking about something
which has no relation to the net-neutrality debate, in which case, what on
earth is he talking about?

As for transparency, the meetings between google and verizon were held in
secret.

